# Harry's house Dec '12



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 31, 2012)

This one has been on my to-do list for a while, so with my dis-like of the festive period, i decided it was time to get over and have a look...

As with previous posts, there is no history I'm afraid.

This place has some real character, especially as the chap who lived here seems to have attempted to repair the house with odd scraps of wood, roofing, and anything else that must have been lying around. there were plenty of little trinkets too look at, small pieces of a man's life. 

BEWARE though, anyone who plans a visit. Half way through, some real mean looking dudes turned up in a truck, opened the gate (yes they had a key!!!) and were ambling about the yard for a while, so one would assume that the land that joins the house, is still used for storage or something. i lay low for a while, and left shortly after, given that i was deep into alien territory. 

There were a few little out house structures etc out the back, but there was little in their that was worth including. 

Anyhow, on with the images...




1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




4 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




5 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




6 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




7 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




8 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




9 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




10 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr 

thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Stunning photos there, you've done it really well.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 31, 2012)

You've really done this justice, great topic layout.
Love the photo of the red bike!
Poor ol' moth.

Not always a fan of staged photos, but you really have done something special here.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 31, 2012)

nice photos!and a great take on this place shame about the mean looking blokes turning up though!!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 31, 2012)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Dec 31, 2012)

Looked forward to seeing these and boy O boy, well worth it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Looked forward to seeing these and boy O boy, well worth it!



Very very well done shot, Glad you treated the place as I did, the site deserves respect.


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 31, 2012)

Never fail to impress, my friend.

Love the images


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 31, 2012)

great pictures, love the look of this place, thanks for sharing


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 31, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Very very well done shot, Glad you treated the place as I did, the site deserves respect.



yeah it sure does deserve respect. all derelict places do, but none more so than residential places where people's lives are still shown inside. i like to think 'harry' was happy that i payed his place a visit, especially as it took so long to get there!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2012)

So much to see,great photos well captured.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 1, 2013)

*Best pix ive seen of this place! REALLY nice...*


----------



## Bones out (Jan 1, 2013)

Pen15 said:


> Never fail to impress, my friend.
> 
> Love the images



Get em up big boy!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## skankypants (Jan 1, 2013)

You made something very special there mate....fantastic....


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 1, 2013)

wow! very nice! 

L x


----------



## Ratters (Jan 1, 2013)

Excellent report/images  Nice one


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

Poor butterfly! 

Very nice find!


----------



## rambling rose (Jan 6, 2013)

Harry liked bikes!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 6, 2013)

rambling rose said:


> Harry liked bikes!



and slapstick d.i.y


----------



## chapmand (Jan 8, 2013)

one word WOW! really wasnt expecting the rooms to be .... 'so full'. awesome pics mate, nicely done.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 8, 2013)

Great pictures what a stunning looking place .


----------



## harriethorne (Jan 10, 2013)

one word - amazing


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome. I loved the photos of the WW1 era soldier in his yeomanry uniform. Wonder if that was the old boy who owned the place?


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 11, 2013)

Truly wonderful......well done....you have captured it so well......the scary guys though!! Think I would have had a stroke! part of the risk I guess.....thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2013)

I love really love finds like this.


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 21, 2013)

Definitely did not think that the chap who lived here had a fireplace with tiles that said "[email protected] in the dark"...

The coronation booklet is lovely, looks like the exact type of thing a school would have made you do.


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome find mate, really done her justice here.

I love how everything is still there, I'd be half expecting some old (and very messy) guy to just come home from work and carry on living there.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

hnmisty said:


> Definitely did not think that the chap who lived here had a fireplace with tiles that said "[email protected] in the dark"...



That made me laugh


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 21, 2013)

hnmisty said:


> Definitely did not think that the chap who lived here had a fireplace with tiles that said "[email protected] in the dark"...
> 
> yeah i was surprised by those tiles to! maybe it was a sign?


----------

